
China Rx: Exposing the Risks of America's Dependence on China for Medicine - ycombonator
https://books.google.com/books/about/China_Rx.html?id=UktTDwAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=kp_read_button
======
ycombonator
When states are looking for growth industries and new tax base, why can’t they
incentivize generic manufacturing ?

